# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش sharepoint 2013

## mehdin69

ساخت Custom List بخش 1
http://www.aparat.com/v/1vqpe

----------


## mehdin69

آموزش sharepoint بخش 2 
ساخت LookUp

http://www.aparat.com/v/LfwC3

----------


## mehdin69

آموزش sharepoint بخش 3
Spreadsheet

http://www.aparat.com/v/X12gE

----------


## mehdin69

آموزش sharepoint بخش 4
ساخت Folder در لیست
http://www.aparat.com/v/GgjaT

----------


## mehdin69

آموزش sharepoint بخش 5
Rating settings
http://www.aparat.com/v/yJn0Z

----------


## mehdin69

آموزش sharepoint بخش 6
Versioning
http://www.aparat.com/v/j7cgV

----------

